# Anyone still gigging?



## Eric

Now that I'm retired I'm going to get back out there and play live again now that the pandemic has slowed a bit, it's been about 5 years and the last band I was in I played drums but I'll be strictly guitar going forward.


----------



## Roller

I have no musical talent, but I still _giggle_ at lots of things.


----------



## Renzatic

Roller said:


> I have no musical talent, but I still _giggle_ at lots of things.




I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who thought that.


----------



## Goport

Eric said:


> Now that I'm retired I'm going to get back out there and play live again now that the pandemic has slowed a bit, it's been about 5 years and the last band I was in I played drums but I'll be strictly guitar going forward.



Back in 2009 I started gigging again until I suffered a stroke in 2017 which screwed with my playing and wellbeing in general.  I was determined to play again and worked really hard at it (its taken years to get it back to where I was). But the band were so cool about it and got me up after about 6 months. At that point I could strum a few chords so we had another guitarist doing all the clever stuff. Then I had another health issue which took me out of the game in 2019. That took a while to recover from and by that time the pandemic hit.  The band are currently in mothballs but I have recently suggested we investigate doing it again... fingers crossed ... Gigging is a young persons game


----------



## Eric

Goport said:


> Back in 2009 I started gigging again until I suffered a stroke in 2017 which screwed with my playing and wellbeing in general.  I was determined to play again and worked really hard at it (its taken years to get it back to where I was). But the band were so cool about it and got me up after about 6 months. At that point I could strum a few chords so we had another guitarist doing all the clever stuff. Then I had another health issue which took me out of the game in 2019. That took a while to recover from and by that time the pandemic hit.  The band are currently in mothballs but I have recently suggested we investigate doing it again... fingers crossed ... Gigging is a young persons game



I'm glad you're still thinking about it all considering, totally get having health issues that hinder it. I'm thinking something a little more mellow like coffee houses or wineries once or twice a month type of thing, the days of doing 5 sets a night 3 days a week are definitely behind me. All the gear setup, travel, late nights, etc. are just too much.


----------



## Citysnaps

Eric said:


> I'm thinking something a little more mellow like coffee houses or wineries once or twice a month type of thing, the days of doing 5 sets a night 3 days a week are definitely behind me.


----------



## Eric

Citysnaps said:


>



Have played this kind of bar too many times, when Thin Lizzy said "And if the boys wanna fight, you better let 'em" you know it cam from experience lol.


----------



## CanyonCarver

I can relate to the health issues, Goport. Keep up the fight if you still have it in you.


----------

